
Show HN: Neodoc v1.0.0-rc.1 - felixschl
https://github.com/felixSchl/neodoc
======
felixschl
The changes are detailed in the changelog [0]. I am posting this pre v1 in
order to hopefully get feedback or learn about any regressions. The full test
suite passes (with some minor alterations), so my confidence is quite high
there are none, but there's been a substantial amount of change to the
codebase, so I want to play it safe. The online playground [1] is a good place
to start which is running the pre-release atm.

[0]
[https://github.com/felixSchl/neodoc/blob/2cbdeaf2cba0da9a4bf...](https://github.com/felixSchl/neodoc/blob/2cbdeaf2cba0da9a4bfa0e737dded4e8500c7511/CHANGELOG.md#100-rcx
---2016-10-09) [1]
[https://felixschl.github.io/neodoc](https://felixschl.github.io/neodoc)

